# NBD (abit very late) Ibanez SRT905DX



## Ruins (Apr 26, 2011)

abit very much delayed NBD sorry about that all that time i just didn't have the right weather light and what not. 
ok, enough of this first the  and then the 





















































let me put it this way, this bass is FUCKING AWESOME.
ok now that we got that out of the way let me tell you few things about it:
-it is build like a tank 
-has beautiful slick body and neck
-this thing is just tiny itzi bitzi on the heavier side than the average bass
-this thing growls.... i said this thing GROWLS
perfect for slap as much as finger style and has alot of bite with pick playing too.

i had to get used to this monster at first i was not used to so much depth , versatility and response to your playing in fact it pushed me to pay close attention to what i am doing and really improve my technique because i discovered that i was sloppy on this instrument comparing to my other working horse... 
this bass will simply do what you'll throw at it and if something sucks most likely it will be you and not the bass.

my only complaint about this instrument though is: 
why the fuck it doesn't have the 6 string??? 
Personally, this bass is all i ever wanted period (even when i compare it with the higher end basses from ibanez)

here is a lil demo for you from this bass (no this guy isn't me) 
to be honest he doesn't do much justice to it when i comes playing with fingers or more heavy music like for instance... METAL


----------



## AcousticMinja (Apr 26, 2011)

I love how raw that thing looks.

Congrats!


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Apr 26, 2011)

Thats sic....I want one. I'm not a bass player but would be nice to add to the arsenal.


----------



## darren (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous bass!


----------



## Ruins (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks guys for the comments!


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice!
And what's up with German bassists using every string except the low B? The guy in the video did it, and the guy that demoed the SR5006E on the MusicSchmidt channel did the same thing.


----------



## Ruins (Apr 27, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Nice!
> And what's up with German bassists using every string except the low B? The guy in the video did it, and the guy that demoed the SR5006E on the MusicSchmidt channel did the same thing.


i ask my self the same question 
no worries i am not like them


----------



## crawlingchaos (May 3, 2011)

How lucky you are!!! Congratulations!
I discovered this new model today and I felt in love immediately!
I already got a sr 905 model but I think this one is a must have. So beautiful.
I wish I could try one or better, buy one...


----------



## Bigfan (May 3, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Nice!
> And what's up with German bassists using every string except the low B? The guy in the video did it, and the guy that demoed the SR5006E on the MusicSchmidt channel did the same thing.



Uh, he did. You can hear it (although mostly fretted) from the beginning.


----------



## leandroab (May 4, 2011)

I got wood.


----------



## Ruins (May 5, 2011)

crawlingchaos said:


> How lucky you are!!! Congratulations!
> I discovered this new model today and I felt in love immediately!
> I already got a sr 905 model but I think this one is a must have. So beautiful.
> I wish I could try one or better, buy one...


i agree with you, especially because this model is limited addition...
yeah buying would be the best indeed because it is different beast from the 905 


Bigfan said:


> Uh, he did. You can hear it (although mostly fretted) from the beginning.


i'll post some clip of the low B (or in my case A#) when i'll get some mix results that i am happy with



leandroab said:


> I got wood.


----------

